
A sealed glass case for transporting plants reshaped more than just botany - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-51209050
======
pbhjpbhj
50 Things That Made The Modern Economy .. Tim Harford's series where this
comes from, is fantastic radio IMO (I'm a big "More Or Less" fan too, his
statistics programme ). It's available as podcasts of about 10mins length.

------
xref
> It was Wardian cases, for example, that spread the Cavendish banana around
> the world. That's the variety you see in shops today. William Cavendish was
> the president of the Horticultural Society.

I was under the impression the Cavendish was an obscure cultivar until the
1950s when Panama Disease wiped out the then-standard Gros Michel variety. I
suppose that doesn’t preclude the cavendish being moved about in these boxes

------
Kaibeezy
The “Wardian case”, basically a terrarium, that first allowed live plants to
survive long sea voyages.

